# Help finding Workmate Handle WM325?



## hagheid (Jan 26, 2017)

Wondering if any members could help locate a cast Alloy handle for my Workmate (WM325-I think!)
A temp plastic replacement was fitted & works OK but it's annoying the hell out of me (obsessive??!!!)
The enclosed photos show the Blue handle which is the one I need to find.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

Al, Essentra Componants sells a variety of crank handles.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Check here
Arm,Crank [242302-00] for Power Tool | eReplacement Parts


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Al,
Here in Canada more specifically Montreal, Black and Decker had a store where I ordered the plastic springs that hold the legs closed. I imagine if you contact Black & Decker you should be able to get exactly what you need. Another way is to check the local ''for sale'' websites, you might find a complete unit foe very little money. For even less money, paint it blue ! LOL


----------



## hagheid (Jan 26, 2017)

Many thanks Guys but I'm looking for the original Alloy crank which is unobtainable as a new part. This WM is in such good condition that the plastic handle detracts from it's excellent overall design


----------



## Ray Newman (Mar 9, 2009)

Does the UK have a Craig's List or some thing similar? If so, you might look for a used one and cannibalized the missing part.


----------



## hagheid (Jan 26, 2017)

Many thanks Ray, Craigslist over here is a total shambles (e.g. a search 2mins ago for 'tools' turned up 0 in the entire Greater Edinburgh Area approx pop 500,000) I think it's mostly used for jobs or fluid exchanging encounters of a dubious nature! I was posting here because there is a far far greater chance of this part being available Stateside


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanx guys,

I just ordered 2 handles for the broken ones on my old WM.

Shipping was more than the handles, but it's a good old work pal.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I would imagine without taking a handle off mine that they are just a round shaft under the handle so it shouldn't be too complicated to find something similar. You could probably even fit a round hand wheel onto it. That would make it interesting.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

A little spray paint here and there would make 'em look alike and new. Sorry Al, just couldn't' pass it up.

I looked up ebay UK but didn't see any handles.

EDIT: But I did find a complete workmate...minus rubber feet.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-A...261750?hash=item3ae7097c76:g:wnsAAOSwpONZPBG9


----------



## hagheid (Jan 26, 2017)

If anyone is looking for the plastic replacement parts for WMates spend a moment or two looking @ the phenomenal range of goods available to 3D print 

"workmate" 3D Models to Print - yeggi


----------

